

YourWeek: a reddit-powered TV news program by PBS - kn0thing
http://blog.reddit.com/2008/05/yourweek-reddit-powered-television-news.html

======
yan
Oh no.

reddit has been slipping hard in quality, for me at least. Its front page will
have you convinced that Iran is the best thing since sliced bread and everyone
in power is out to kill you.

~~~
kleevr
I honestly can't remember where I read/heard it, but to paraphrase: paranoia
is only knowing a little bit of what's actually going on

~~~
JacobAldridge
And, of course, it's not paranoia if they really are out to get you.

------
andreyf
Hm, PBS? How un-web-2.0.

A YouTube channel or jason.tv broadcast would seem more appropriate. But then
again, why not just go to reddit, then?

~~~
jedberg
The show will be broadcast online as well as on TV. The reason to watch the
show is that you get the opinions of some well known journalists discussing
the issues back and forth -- at least, that is the theory.

And I believe you mean justin.tv.

------
TFrancis
There is a high ration of signal/noise on Reddit and PBS alike. This may very
well succeed but, it might just be preaching to the choir.

I was about to comment that I was happy that the information on Reddiit was
going to reach a larger audience but, I wish PBS would reach a larger
audience.

------
initself
I think this is freaking great.

------
TrevorJ
I like it purely for the novelty factor.

------
Jasber
RedditNation

